# Windows 8: exe files not visible



## love_boy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi there,

I have this strange problem with my new laptop with Windows 8!!!

I backed up everything from my old laptop to a new one which included many software that I downloaded of the internet and collected otherwise.

All exe files were gone from my laptop and when I searched for "*.exe", I noticed they were found and they were showing as if they are in the folders where they belong but they are not visible in the folder. Further, I cannot click and run any of these exe files!!!

Any help would be great! If you need further information please let me know. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Sounds like it hid the files. I'm assuming the installation files (typically stored in the downloads folder) are the ones you're having issues with. Where did you put those files? Also, when you double click the files, what happens? Do you get an error message?


----------



## love_boy (Feb 29, 2008)

Files are sitting in a folder under "My Documents". I can only see them if I search using windows search option and when I double click them it does absolutely nothing and when I right click it gives me an option at the bottom of the screen to "Open File location" however file is not visible in the folder. I just noticed that some of my font "ttf" files are acting similarly. 

thank you for your response.


----------



## love_boy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi guys, 

I would appreciate if you someone can help me out with this as I am still struggling with this.

Thanks.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Quick-fix try:

Right-click the folder the files are in (from the Search results screen, if necessary), and then select Properties. If the folder is hidden, untick that option. Also, look for an option box & message that reads "these files came from another computer and have been blocked for your safety" -- an "Unblock" option button is usually there which will allow you access to the files.

You might want to scan the folder with your antivirus first before executing the files, just to be extra safe.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

